# Help persuading my mum to agree on getting a hedgehog? :)



## becca_ellen15 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi! 
First of all I'm really sorry if i have posted this thread in the wrong place, I have only just joined Hedghog Central and am not sure whether this is in the right category. Also I'm sorry if there have been many threads made like this before! :?

I have been wanting a hedgehog for quite a while and after doing lots of research I think I would be able to be responsible enough to give it all the care it needs. I'm having a bit of trouble getting my mum to agree though as we already have pets and knowing her, she would probably answer with something along the lines of "They're not worth the money because they hardly do anything and sleep all day." I was just wondering if anyone had any ideas on what I could say to help persuade her? I completely understand that if she has a right to say no as after all, even if i pay for it, it's still her house. All replies are appreciated! 

~Becca


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

How old are you? Do you have enough money to pay for everything and have about $500 to keep put away for vet bills? If not then you're better off waiting till you are living on your own. If you have to convince your parents to let you have a hedgehog then they probably won't want to pay for vet bills when they happen.


----------



## becca_ellen15 (Feb 10, 2017)

nikki said:


> How old are you? Do you have enough money to pay for everything and have about $500 to keep put away for vet bills? If not then you're better off waiting till you are living on your own. If you have to convince your parents to let you have a hedgehog then they probably won't want to pay for vet bills when they happen.


Thanks for replying so soon! Although I am only 13 which is very young to be responsible for a living creature, I have really put a lot of thought into this and understand it is a big commitment. I having been saving up for a year or so and currently have around £500 to spend and also with my birthday coming up, I hope to possibly be getting more soon. When we got one of our other pets a few years ago, my parents said that we would have enough money to care for any animal we have in our family. Although it has been a while since then, nothing drastic has changed financially so I don't think that would be a problem.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Being a mom myself, any animal that I have to be convinced of isn't a good pet. If I choose to look into it, then I'm considering the possibility. If I need convincing, I'm going to need more convincing to take it to the vet in the middle of the night. 
Only suggestion I have is ask your mom if she is even willing to consider the idea. If she says no, take it gracefully and leave it at that.


----------



## becca_ellen15 (Feb 10, 2017)

twobytwopets said:


> Being a mom myself, any animal that I have to be convinced of isn't a good pet. If I choose to look into it, then I'm considering the possibility. If I need convincing, I'm going to need more convincing to take it to the vet in the middle of the night.
> Only suggestion I have is ask your mom if she is even willing to consider the idea. If she says no, take it gracefully and leave it at that.


Will do! Thanks for taking time to reply to my post!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Just because they have the money to pay for a vet visit doesn't mean thy are going to want to at a moments notice. Basically if you have to convince them then it's a bad idea to get one.


----------



## becca_ellen15 (Feb 10, 2017)

nikki said:


> Just because they have the money to pay for a vet visit doesn't mean thy are going to want to at a moments notice. Basically if you have to convince them then it's a bad idea to get one.


Okay, thanks for your advise. I haven't necessarily asked her properly yet because I'm not too sure on how to word it without seeming quite harsh and forward. I would just like to make sure I'm prepared to answer any questions she may have if she even considers it. Thanks again! ~Becca


----------



## Pixel101 (Dec 11, 2016)

When I got my first hedgehog I saw one had to have it and said the positive facts found a vet and when I finally got mine every one fell in love. So alls well that ends well


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Maybe you could get an easier pet like a goldfish or something so you can show your mom you are responsible enough to care for another creature. Also, occasionally slip random facts about hedgehogs when she's in a good mood. This will show her you've done research and you haven't grown out of the "hedgehog phase".


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Getting an easier pet is not a good idea - if the person doesn't want the "easier" pet as more than a means to an end, they may not take as good of care of it later on after they've gotten the pet really want, or just get rid of it. (Not saying OP would neglect a pet - just that it's definitely a potential consequence of that kind of situation.) Besides that, goldfish aren't easy - they're messy fish, need large tanks, expensive filters, and they get to be massive (to the point of needing a small pond for sufficient space).


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Sorry. Certainly wasn't trying to give bad information. I was just thinking back to when I was kid and would win a goldfish at the fair in those little bowls. Mine only lived about a month so I thought it would be a good short term responsibility. I guess the goldfish standards have changed since then!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

(Sorry, I know this is off topic, but can't resist correcting info. :lol

It's mostly just that a lot of people don't bother to research them (general statement, not directed at you!). I'm not sure how recent the information on care has improved, but it's still a huge issue because people don't bother to research further & learn what their care is. There's also a lot of misinformation, like goldfish will only grow to the size of their container. Goldfish & betta fish are high up there on the list of animals that are hugely neglected because they're seen as throw-away pets (fish in general tend to get stuck in this, but especially those two species). Goldfish actually live years & years if properly cared for & bettas can also live much longer in a proper tank than the months to a year that most people figure they'll last. Neither fish, nor any other animals, should be in bowls, despite what a lot of pet stores keep them in & will sell you. 

(Okay, getting off the soapbox now!! I have a soft spot for the little critters that people tend to write off as disposable - again, people in general, not you, poppy!)


----------

